# New Lee Loadmaster Setup



## TOF

I thought I would post as I go through the setup and familiarization process with my new Load Master. Many of you have been through it but I might help a newbie in the long run.

The machine arrived yesterday afternoon.

I have two heavy cabinets built some years back seperated by a 2 foot knee zone covered by a 12 foot long formica countertop from Home Depot.

I bolted a 2x4 to each cabinet from rear to front just below the top with 8 inch protrusion to the front. I then attached a 28 inch long 2x10 on top of the 2x4's on which to mount the press. A 2 inch hole saw cut a 1/2 circle for the ram at the center of the 2x10. It provides a substantioal base from which to operate the press and provides room to set things on either side. What I like most is it did not require drilling or cutting the Formica counter. I will figure out the photo routine in a day or two and add a picture.

The press was attached and basic function checked. Then .357, .40 and 9MM dies were installed in their individual turrets and adjusted. All but the sizer/deprime die were removed but setting maintained by the lock nut. I then deprimed 100 of each caliber.

Everything went quite smoothly to this point. My first problem showed up when I added primers. Apparently the primer slider was damaged at some point and would not allow primers to move into position. There was a burr formed when it got out of position and pressed upward by the pin. I expect this is a common problem because the spare kit just happened to have one which was quickly installed.

Once the slider was installed and checked out 100 9MM cases were primed then 100 .40's were primed.

The 9's were all properly seated and look good. The 40's had 5 or 6 that did not seat completely.

The cases used for priming had all been deprimed and cleaned prior to arrival of the machine. I have never experienced failure to seat before so will be evaluating that problem going forward.

There ended day 1.

General Info:
1. Mounting hole pattern is same as Pro 1000
2. I let primers run low and it inserted all except 4 without any jamming.
3. Powder dispenser same as Pro 1000


----------



## mccoy

Congrats for your loadmaster, TOF, you've been planning to set it up since a while, I reckon


----------



## clanger

Finally- it's there. 

Good stuff, T. How's the action feel? How's the primer seating 'feel'?

Many happy reloads, sir. :smt033

Pics of the Big Red One, soon, please.


----------



## TOF

clanger said:


> Finally- it's there.
> 
> Good stuff, T. How's the action feel? How's the primer seating 'feel'?
> 
> Many happy reloads, sir. :smt033
> 
> Pics of the Big Red One, soon, please.


Hey guy's,
I started this thread thinking there would be a bunch of problems to debug and wanted to share what I found with you. We have a problem however. I didn't run into any significant problems to discuss. The priming error mentioned in my opening post was caused by a loose shell plate I had not adequately tightened.

If you can run a Pro1000 you will take to the Loadmaster like a Duck to water. You will have to do a little tinkering to get things settled in your head but it is basicly a piece of cake that I like.

The Pro1000 primes when the ram goes down and performs all other functions on the upstroke. The LoadMaster does everything on the upstroke so you don't get the feel of primers seating because so much else is taking place. I have always punched primers prior to cleaning and primed prior to loading and will continue to do so. There are just too many things happening at once for me to do it all together.

I was able to prime at a rate of 600 per hour. If I add the bullet feeder that could be the load rate also. I won't maintain that pace though as it removes the fun.

I located a web site called Loadmastervideos.com that has a wealth of info on all Lee products including a good operating manual for the Loadmaster. All of you using Lee presses should visit and look around.

At this point I have deprimed a bunch and primed 2,000+ cases. Loaded 1000+ and haven't pulled on whats left of my hair yet.

The link listed above lists a fix for the 9MM cases that load upside down in the input tubes for both LM and P1K. I implemented it and cases feed and load 100% rightside up. The case loader is different than the P1K but better.

I will try to get a picture on here in a day or 2.

I will post any new meaningfull info encountered as things progress.

tumbleweed


----------



## clanger

Excellent....... as usual. :smt1099

I'm moving up to one next year if things pan out.


----------



## TOF

Let's see if I can make the picture routine work. Well, it's not the way I wanted but they are here in thumbnail form.

Edit: Clanger helped me by posting full size copies of my pictures below so thumbnails have been removed. TOF


----------



## clanger

I'm blocked from Imageshack and on the other all I see is dots. 

Argh.... I hate computers....


----------



## bruce333

clanger said:


> I'm blocked from Imageshack and on the other all I see is dots.
> 
> Argh.... I hate computers....


I think you mean you hate firewalls...

Good thread TOF. Even not having problems is good to know.

(BTW, goof removed)


----------



## clanger

bruce333 said:


> I think you mean you hate firewalls...


I think yer right!....


----------



## clanger

*Full size pics for Mr. T. :*

TOF sent me these so I put 'em in my photobucket....and voila!

Check out the little white disc that help collate the 9mm's etc...

Nice set up T....very nice. Love the shiny brass and gold hollowpoints. Looks Factory.


----------



## TOF

Thanks a bunch clanger. I for some reason run into trouble every time I attempt to put photo's in my posts.

Thank you also Bruce for cleaning up my mess. I will edit those anemic thumbnails out of existance now.

For PRO 1000 and Load Master users, the white disk reduces the input hole diameter of the case feeder collator to 1/2 inch diameter. When placed over the mating collator collumns 9MM cases will no longer go down the tube backwards. As delivered backward cases are around a 4% problem with 9's.

I used a gasket hole cutter obtained from Harbor freight to punch the holes.

Edit: Those are Montana Gold bullets (Brass)


----------



## clanger

Anytime, Big T. 

Good lookin' rig and some good lookin' rounds comin' out of it. 

Enjoy. 

:smt023


----------



## fkenyon

Where are the best places to get components these days? I'm trying to decide whether to get into this. What are you figuring each 100 rounds of 9mm are costing you?


----------



## TOF

fkenyon said:


> Where are the best places to get components these days? I'm trying to decide whether to get into this. What are you figuring each 100 rounds of 9mm are costing you?


Now is not the time as reloaders get materials after major mfg's do. There are not many primers available at the moment.

Price will vary depending on bullet and powder used.

124 Gr JHP's (Montana Gold) vary from $107 to $70per thousand qty. dependant. 1,000 vs. 3,000
Powder $15 to $20 per Pound. Load/powder type dependant 1,000 to 2000 rounds per pound.
Primers $20 to $30 per thousand.

$110 per thousand possible. Lead bullets cost less.


----------



## benzuncle

TOF, I thought I was the only one left using the dreaded Lee Scale! :mrgreen: Might I ask what your previous reloader was? I began 18 months ago with a Lee Classic Turret Press and am content at this point in time loading 3 calibers on it, but am keeping my mind open. Nice setup, sir. And thanks to clanger for the Photobucket help. You 2 make one helluva team.


----------



## TOF

benzuncle said:


> TOF, I thought I was the only one left using the dreaded Lee Scale! :mrgreen: Might I ask what your previous reloader was? I began 18 months ago with a Lee Classic Turret Press and am content at this point in time loading 3 calibers on it, but am keeping my mind open. Nice setup, sir. And thanks to clanger for the Photobucket help. You 2 make one helluva team.


Hey Uncle,

That old Lee scale has served me well. Not fancy but it is accurate. I have gained a great deal of confidence in the Lee powder dispensor over time but still need to check occasionaly and it gets the job done.

I have been using a Lee PRO 1000 but wanted more than 3 die positions and also want capability of loading Rifle rounds.

clanger did a bang up job of getting the pictures on the thread. I probably need to use a different system than Image Shack. I don't seem to be able to post the full picture through them.

If you should decide to upgrade from the Classic Turret I reccomend you take the jump over a PRO 100 to the Load Master.

Enjoy and keep them in the x ring.

tumbleweed


----------



## fkenyon

Thanks for the response,TOF. That's about what I had figured.

Why would even a 60 year old beginner, like me, buy a Classic turret , when I could get the Pro 1000 for $160 from Midway? That IS a serious question, by the way. By the time you purchase the die set you're nearly at the price of the 1000.

I may get to the point where I shoot maybe 2000 rnds/yr, and this is so I don't have to call Walmart every day or so, so's I don't miss the shipment of Blazers.


----------



## Dsig1

TOF,

Any changce you'l be selling the Pro 1000 in the near future? I'm thinking of getting into reloading (pistol only) and I've heard the Pro 1000 is the easiest press to master.


----------



## tekhead1219

TOF, great idea on that collator addition with the gasket material. Those upside down 9's can be a pain if you don't pay attention. I'll be making myself one tomorrow after I get to Lowe's to buy the material.:smt023


----------



## TOF

Dsig1 said:


> TOF,
> 
> Any changce you'l be selling the Pro 1000 in the near future? I'm thinking of getting into reloading (pistol only) and I've heard the Pro 1000 is the easiest press to master.


Sorry Dsig but a couple of friends are already after it and I haven't decided to get rid of it yet.


----------



## gmaske

I've been following along and I'll have to admit that it looks like a major upgrade from the Pro1000. Do I see grease fittings on the pivot points? I'm having envy attacks. Does it use the same type of primer feeding system as the Pro? There are a lot of parts that look like they might swap with the Pro 1000 also.


----------



## TOF

gmaske said:


> I've been following along and I'll have to admit that it looks like a major upgrade from the Pro1000. Do I see grease fittings on the pivot points? I'm having envy attacks. Does it use the same type of primer feeding system as the Pro? There are a lot of parts that look like they might swap with the Pro 1000 also.


Gmaske,

Those are grease fittings.

Similar primer feed but different at the insertion point. Primers still slide down a ramp by gravity feed but a mechanism at the bottom indexes a primer into position if available from the slide track. It is more positive at the insertion point there is either a primer or no primer no half feeds.

The case feed system uses parts common to the P1K, powder system is the same and the Primer container is the same. Everything else is different except dies.

Techead, the plastic disk can be made from a plastic coffee can lid or in my case from a thin sheet of plastic my wife uses for making sewing patterns. Just about anything that can reduce the input holes to 1/2 inch diameter. 40's will feed through it also but much slower. I remove it except when running 9MM.

At this point I have sized/deprimed and primed around 2,000 cases plus loaded the same amount combined in 9, 40 and 357.

I like it a lot more than the P1K but have to say the old unit loaded a lot of good ammo and is still fully functional.

tumbleweed


----------



## Wandering Man

Hey TOF, 

Congrats on your new reloader. 

Less time loading, more time shooting and more ammo to shoot?

Sounds like a winner.

:smt023


WM


----------

